# Audi Drops 503hp 2.5T FSI A1 clubsport quattro at Worthersee



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It gives the impression of having just emerged from the shop, freshly painted, on its way to the first rollout on the race track. The Audi A1 clubsport quattro is a one-off vehicle built to the limits of technology for breathtaking dynamics. Audi is presenting the showcar in Reifnitz, in the Austrian state of Kärnten, at the Wörtherseetour 2011. The 30th edition of this major meeting for Audi, Seat, Skoda and VW fans takes place from June 1 - 4, 2011.

* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

503hp from a 2.5L... wow!


----------



## A4Smith (Mar 23, 2007)

Audi! For the love of god! Race this thing in WRC!


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

crazy


----------



## carma (Sep 30, 1999)

Amazing car. I'd be all over it even if an A1-S came to fruition.


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

soooo hot. wanna touch the hiney.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

Those wheels are awesome. Like a cross between Ronal Turbo's 










and the old E34 M5 turbine wheels


----------



## GimmeUrQ (Oct 14, 2009)

Here comes da gunk! :laugh:


----------



## R_Way (Jan 16, 2011)

That much hp in that little car will be insane. Not feeling the wheels at all though:thumbdown: luxury cars portland oregon


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

waiting with anticipation for Clarkson to test drive this one!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Pathfinder2041 said:


> waiting with anticipation for Clarkson to test drive this one!


That would be cool.


----------



## Zirolex (Apr 3, 2010)

Take a look at this Audi A1, it looks very aggressive ... 










Image source: UltimateCarBlog


----------



## b5missile (Apr 18, 2011)

Please bring'em to Canada Id love to see them on the road. pull up next to one in my b5 and "just blast down to palm springs"


----------



## flotsam (Oct 9, 2009)

wow looks incredible! Is this a europe only special? Any of the A1 line coming to the US?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's a one-off for now. Not sure what the RS 1 will have, but this is a show car.


----------

